# Seiko dating



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

It's been explained previously on this forum, but how is the age of a circa 1967 Seiko 5 determined from the serial number?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Seikos have the date of manufacture written into the serial number which is engraved on the back of the watch also the movement-model numbers are also engraved onto the case back. The first number represents the year and the second number (or letter) represents the month (1-9 for Jan.-Sept. and O,N and D for October, November and December).For example if the serial number was 864825 and you knew the watch was made sometime in the 1970's it would indicate it to be made in June 1978. You have to know the age of the watch to the nearest decade so sometimes it can be a little bit difficult. Usually the case style or the introduction dates of the movement can help to narrow this down though.

General rule for manufacture month/year is to look at 1st digit of serial # to say what year within decade. Then look at 2nd digit/letter to tell month. For month, 1-9 are Jan thru Sep, with 'O' for Oct, 'N' for Nov, and 'D' for Dec.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Roy. I know the watch was purchased in the 60's, 66 or 67. Serial number is 359351 so I must be correct in saying that it was made in May 1963.


----------

